# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Any course avaliable after FBDO?

## evonchan

Hello everybody, i need a help from you all. I wanted to know is there any courses available for Fellow of British Dispensing Opticians (FBDO) professional qualification by the Association of British Dispensing Opticians?


P/S: The certificate must be acceptable worldwide.

Thanks!

----------

